# Ο Αλέξης Κούγιας θέτει προς πώληση το ποσοστό του στον ΠΑΣ Γιάννινα



## stathis (Jun 2, 2008)

Την απόφασή του να πουλήσει το πακέτο των μετοχών του ΠΑΣ Γιάννινα ανακοίνωσε ο Αλέξης Κούγιας. Ο ιδιοκτήτης του 89% του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου της ομάδας της Ηπείρου ζητάει 3 εκατ. ευρώ, προκειμένου να παραχωρήσει το ποσοστό που έχει στην κατοχή του.

Η ανακοίνωση αναφέρει:

«Κατόπιν των όσων συνέβησαν μετά τον αγώνα ΠΑΕ ΠΑΣ Γιάννινα-ΠΑΕ Ολυμπιακός Βόλου εις βάρος μου, έστω και από μικρή μερίδα κατευθυνόμενων νεαρών οπαδών, αλλά κυρίως από το γεγονός της - γι' άλλη μια φορά - επιλεκτικής διοχετεύσεως από τοπικούς δημοσιογράφους προς τηλεοράσεις και εφημερίδες πανελληνίου εμβέλειας μόνον ειδήσεων και εικόνων που αντικειμενικά θίγουν την τιμή και την υπόληψή μου, αλλά και πλήττουν τη δημόσια εικόνα μου, αποφάσισα να πουλήσω το ποσοστό του 89% των μετοχών της ΠΑΕ ΠΑΣ Γιάννινα, των οποίων είμαι νόμιμος κάτοχος.

» Η παρούσα ανακοίνωσή μου έχει το χαρακτήρα της δημόσιας δέσμευσης και λόγω του ότι η χρονική συγκυρία απαιτεί άμεση διεκπεραίωση της αγοροπωλησίας, αφού πρέπει άμεσα να προσληφθεί προπονητής και να γίνουν άμεσα μεταγραφές παικτών, ορίζω προθεσμία πέρατος της υποβολής των προτάσεων την Πέμπτη 5-6-2008.

» Θα πωλήσω τις μετοχές μου σε πρόσωπο το οποίο θα παρέχει όλες τις εγγυήσεις για την κατοχή του πλειοψηφικού πακέτου της ΠΑΕ ΠΑΣ Γιάννινα *(λευκό ποινικό μητρώο, κοινωνικό κύρος, οικονομική ευμάρεια, σχέση με το ποδόσφαιρο)* και σημείο εκκινήσεως είναι τα 3.000.000 ευρώ, ποσό πολύ μικρότερο απ' αυτό που έχω καταβάλει εντόκως για την αγορά ποδοσφαιριστών, την εξόφληση μισθών και δόσεων συμβολαίων τους, την κατασκευή προπονητικού κέντρου, την αγορά πούλμαν και αυτοκινήτων, αλλά και τη μισθοδοσία του υπαλληλικού προσωπικού και ελάχιστο όσον αφορά την αξία των ποδοσφαιριστών και τη φήμη της ιστορικής ΠΑΕ ΠΑΣ Γιάννινα».

http://www.in.gr/sports/article.asp?lngEntityID=906200&lngDtrID=246

Θα έκανα προσφορά, αλλά δεν διαθέτω κοινωνικό κύρος (και μου τό 'λεγε η κακομοίρα η μάνα μου να γίνω δικηγόρος).
Άλλος για τον Αλή ΠΑΣ Γιάννινα;

* Το παρόν ποστ αποτελεί πάσα προς τον ντριπλαδόρο Nickel, ο οποίος θα τρυπώσει στην καρδιά της άμυνας για να θέσει το αμείλικτο ερώτημα: Γιάννινα ή Γιάννενα;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2008)

Από τη Wikipedia:


> *Alexandros "Alexis" Kougias* or *The modelopnichtis* is a Greek lawyer and current president of PAS Giannina.


Αυτό ήταν - παρακαλώ το Oxford New Words να συμπεριλάβει το *modelopnichtis* στην επόμενη έκδοσή του (κι ο Νίκος στους Νεολογισμούς του)!


----------

